# Who Is Kal Sahaar?



## The lion king (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey all,
I was reading the Sri Guru Granth Sahib today trying to understand some quotes picked up from a book I was reading until coming across a word I didnt quite understand.

Now, I understand that each quote or paragraph starts from a Guru or a bhagat, which in turn tells you that the respective person wrote it. 

To cut it short, my question is what or who is 'kal sahaar'? it comes several times in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Here are some quotes I managed to find:

O* Kal Sahaar, chant the Praises of Lehnaa throughout the seven continents; He met with the Lord, and became Guru of the World. ||1||Page 1391, Line 5 

O Kal Sahaar, chant the Praises of Lehnaa throughout the seven continents; He met with the Lord, and became Guru of the World. ||2|| 

O Kal Sahaar, chant the Praises of Lehnaa throughout the seven continents; He met with the Lord, and became Guru of the World. ||3||

Kal Sahaar chants His Glorious Praises. 

He is the Destroyer of fear, the Eradicator of the pains of others. Kall Sahaar the poet utters Your Praise, O Guru. *

Does 'kal' mean death or something to do with death? Also, can you tell me who wrote these verses

Thank you


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Whats 'Kal sahaar'*

These quotes are from the Bhattan de swaiyaeh..

Kal Sahaar is one of the BHATTS who wrote these poems in Guru Granth Ji sahib.

These swaiyahs can be found towards the end of Guru Granth ji Sahib.

There are all together 10 bhatts.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## rsd (Dec 8, 2005)

[Kal Sahaar was one of the _Bhats whose 54 Sawayas were included in Shri Guru Granth Sahib by the 5th Guru who compiled The Granth._


----------

